# ViP622/ViP722 - L5.11 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Effective 06/13/08, L5.11 has begun spooling for the ViP622/ViP722. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.

To report your playback experiences. Click HERE


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron,

I think it would be beneficial to know the audio connection method being used by the posters who are having audio dropout problems with L5.11.

I have tested and verified every audio connection method on my 622 except for HDMI because unfortunately, the HDMI port on that unit has been dead since day one.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good idea Johnnie.. If you are seeing some audio problems, please report how you are getting your audio, what channels you are seeing them on, and what program/programs do you see it on. This way possible we can rule out L5.11 as a contributor or narrow that issue down. (I will add this info to the report thread)


----------



## countyroad265 (Aug 19, 2007)

I got the 511 update for my 622, and that has resolved the picture breakup and skipping issues I was experiencing with local network HD playback. Thanks for the quick work, guys!


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm still on 4.49; from what I've read on this and the earlier thread, I'm quite happy about that!

622 about 6 mnths old (replacement #1)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

barryaz1 said:


> I'm still on 4.49; from what I've read on this and the earlier thread, I'm quite happy about that!
> 
> 622 about 6 mnths old (replacement #1)


Please post which update you get after L4.49. It would be interesting to see if it's L5.10 or L5.11.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Please post which update you get after L4.49. It would be interesting to see if it's L5.10 or L5.11.


I have one 622 and one 722. The 622 is still on 4.49 but the 722 had 5.10 for about a day. The following morning the 722 was updated to 5.11 and all the video breakups introduced by 510 quickly vanished. :hurah:


----------



## MNipper (Jan 20, 2004)

So, I don't know when this showed up (i.e. 5.10 or 11), but it's definitely new.

I was watching post-landing stuff that I'd recorded on 213 (NASA channel) this afternoon. I was simply driving it at 4x, to pick off the things that I wanted to see. When I'd get to where I wanted to be, I'd hit play. (FYI, it would exhibit the same problem that I'm about to describe, even if I'd hit pause, and then hit play).

In short, when I'd hit play, it would literally jump forward (from where it had been playing, or paused) by about three minutes. Just to be clear, it wouldn't "scan past" anything, it would simply instantly be playing from a point, well into the future. This was repeatable. I'd have to immediately pause it, and then hit the "back" key about 16 times, to get back to where I really wanted to be. EXTREMELY ANNOYING. In short, this makes fast-forward horribly crippled.

Thanks!

This is on a 622
Rel: L511RBDD-N
Bootstrap: 1710RBDD


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

MNipper said:


> So, I don't know when this showed up (i.e. 5.10 or 11), but it's definitely new.
> 
> I was watching post-landing stuff that I'd recorded on 213 (NASA channel) this afternoon. I was simply driving it at 4x, to pick off the things that I wanted to see. When I'd get to where I wanted to be, I'd hit play. (FYI, it would exhibit the same problem that I'm about to describe, even if I'd hit pause, and then hit play).
> 
> ...


L5.11 in your signature. If this is the release, then you are reporting a bug against that release. L5.10 had various playback issues (didn't have it so can't say if your problem was included). Please clarify your report on whether you are currently having this problem with L5.11.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

moman19 said:


> I have one 622 and one 722. The 622 is still on 4.49 but the 722 had 5.10 for about a day. The following morning the 722 was updated to 5.11 and all the video breakups introduced by 510 quickly vanished. :hurah:


Are you saying that your 722 had the audio/video problems with L5.10?


----------



## Cruller (Jun 15, 2008)

I am having the same problem described by MNipper posted 6/14 at 6:52PM. I’m not sure which software I had before, but this problem started on Friday 6/13 and I checked this morning and found I am running version 5.11 on my 722. I’ve had the 722 since October 2007 with no previous problems.

The problem seems to be that when using a button such as 4x, the picture moves at the 4x speed but the time displayed (which used to move about 4-5 seconds at time) now jumps about 40 – 50 seconds at a time, usually stalling out around 5 minutes from where I started. When I hit play, the screen jumps to the portion of the program corresponding to the time displayed as opposed to the picture being displayed. 

In other words, there is a disconnect between the picture you see and the time displayed.

This is not an intermittent problem


----------



## MNipper (Jan 20, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> L5.11 in your signature.  If this is the release, then you are reporting a bug against that release. L5.10 had various playback issues (didn't have it so can't say if your problem was included). Please clarify your report on whether you are currently having this problem with L5.11.


Sorry for the ambiguity. It's definitely a bug in 5.11. I was simply trying to say (albeit poorly) that it could have arrived in 5.10, and I may simply not have noticed it during the short life of 5.10.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

MNipper said:


> Sorry for the ambiguity. It's definitely a bug in 5.11. I was simply trying to say (albeit poorly) that it could have arrived in 5.10, and I may simply not have noticed it during the short life of 5.10.


I'm having the same FF issues, and have been having them for a few weeks now. This started even before 5.10. Rewind has the same problems, too. Also, when FF, most of the time, the time indicator doesn't move, so you have no idea where you are in the recording. Come dish fix this already, because it is friggin' annoying!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have seen this in the past... I have not seen this recently. The people that are experiencing this, are you seeing it on all channels or just some of the channels. If some, what channels are you experiencing this with.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I have seen this in the past... I have not seen this recently. The people that are experiencing this, are you seeing it on all channels or just some of the channels. If some, what channels are you experiencing this with.


This is with recordings and it happens on all of them, whether it's HD or SD. As a matter of fact, it is happening on recordings I have had for months. I watched them in the past with no FF problems. Now those same recordings are experiencing the same problems as recent ones, so it must be a bug in recent firmware releases. It's so bad, I cannot use FF anymore. I use the skip button to navigate to the part of the recording I want to watch. Not really an acceptable solution, in most cases.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Cruller said:


> I am having the same problem described by MNipper posted 6/14 at 6:52PM. I'm not sure which software I had before, but this problem started on Friday 6/13 and I checked this morning and found I am running version 5.11 on my 722. I've had the 722 since October 2007 with no previous problems.
> 
> The problem seems to be that when using a button such as 4x, the picture moves at the 4x speed but the time displayed (which used to move about 4-5 seconds at time) now jumps about 40 - 50 seconds at a time, usually stalling out around 5 minutes from where I started. When I hit play, the screen jumps to the portion of the program corresponding to the time displayed as opposed to the picture being displayed.
> 
> ...


I've had this occur intermittently on my 722 back to L4.49. As soon as the picture freezes, I hit play then start up again and generally it operates properly, though not always. But I haven't had enough time with 5.11 to see if it's different.


----------



## Cruller (Jun 15, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> I have seen this in the past... I have not seen this recently. The people that are experiencing this, are you seeing it on all channels or just some of the channels. If some, what channels are you experiencing this with.


Same as Bruin95 responded... any recording from any channel.. recordings that worked fine before cannot be played back without running into this problem .. no exceptions found.

When using pause or going back while watching "live TV" the time does not move quite as fast as with a recording but it still seems to get out of sync with the actual picture displayed. Hitting "play" takes the program to the HH:MM that is being displayed as opposed to picking up action with the scene that is being displayed on my screen.

This also seemed to occur on any channel I tried today.


----------



## sdague (Jan 19, 2007)

We had a power blip yesterday, so my receiver (ViP622) got an early reboot and appears to have 5.11 on it now. At the exact same time I *lost* all ability to see the 110 satellite. The info page shows 119 and 65 as fine, but 110 as red.

Successive reboots don't bring it back. Should I just call support on this, or is something else going on that might get fixed in a day or so.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sdague said:


> We had a power blip yesterday, so my receiver (ViP622) got an early reboot and appears to have 5.11 on it now. At the exact same time I *lost* all ability to see the 110 satellite. The info page shows 119 and 65 as fine, but 110 as red.
> 
> Successive reboots don't bring it back. Should I just call support on this, or is something else going on that might get fixed in a day or so.


Did you do the Power Cord Reset? Another Check Switch? If so, call Dish.


----------



## s_cipris (Feb 6, 2003)

At least 2 reboots a day since 5.11. No probl;ems before this wonderful update. Congratulations Dis and your crack team of techs. Screwed up again as usual when something was working perfectly. I am really getting sick of this.

Steve C


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Looks like they have now started rolling out L5.11 to the next group of machines. One of mine got it at about 5:30am this morning (this one is in my bedroom and woke me up with its reboot).

I see that the preferences menu has changed. Removing one option changing the numbers on the rest and adding a new option to disable Mode Reminder(remote is not in Sat mode). I immediatedly disabled that reminder which was always a silly idea.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I got L5.11 this morning and I do not see any differences at all.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Main differences.
If you have EHD and groups enabled, you will have a option for USB storage in your DVR recorded show listing. 
There is an option to disable the remote pop up. 

THose are the two main things added in this release. I am sure there are a lot of changes under the cover but those are the two things you should be able to see.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

My other 622 was updated to L5.11 last night. It has fixed the corrupted Favorites lists and Channel locks issues on that receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

6/17/08
622: 73174765-78748329
722: 83143404-85286279


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 5.11 last night on my 622 (was 4.49). So far no issues. It's kinda cool that it shows you what Sat the channel is on when you hit Info twice. 

On a side note, I activated a new 722 last night and it still only obtained 4.49.


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

Apparently got it sometime after I went to bed last night. Got home from Work this afternoon and the 622 is caught in a loop trying to acquire satellite.

Did 4 check disks (fine every time), 2 front panel resets and 2 unplugs to no avail. Now they want to charge me for a house call in 3 days to fix it. I told them they could have their rented box back then and they waived the fee.

I wasn't sure when I got it but now it is making scense as to why the failure on the 622.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

I also got 5.11 last night, things seemed OK in the morning but this evening it was stuck trying to acquire satellite. Power cord reset and it re-acquired but when I checked signal strength is said "Wrong Satellite", after that it had to re-acquire again and then download the entire program guide (a rare occurrence). It seems maybe the position of the 110 & 119 satellites are switched (on the screen) but I can't remember for sure how they were laid out. I haven't checked much else but it's working at the moment.

Other than a dead HDMI port I haven't had many problems with my 6.22, this is the most trouble I've had with a software upgrade.


----------



## Shamus (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm having the same FF/skipping issues as Bruin, Cruller, Nipper above. I recvd the L511 update on 6/15, but I was having the same prob on L510. Does it on all recorded progs, whether SD or HD. Can't use the FF button, have to use skip or it takes all nite to get thru the commercials correctly, lol! 

Did a power cord unplug reboot, left pwr off for 5 min, plugged back in, same probs.

Does anyone have any other ideas? or is it just a software prob?

Jim


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

I am also having problems with FF and Rew on recorded programs. Was trying to use 1/4 speed back to catch a crash on the Supersport race I recorded and it kept jumping back to the beginning. When I FF and stopped it at the place I wanted it would go someplace else in the recording. I think this needs to be looked at by engineers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

eudoxia said:


> I am also having problems with FF and Rew on recorded programs. Was trying to use 1/4 speed back to catch a crash on the Supersport race I recorded and it kept jumping back to the beginning. When I FF and stopped it at the place I wanted it would go someplace else in the recording. I think this needs to be looked at by engineers.


You're describing something that was introduced several releases ago. The ability to pause and do frame-by-frame, either forward or reverse, went out the window many months ago. Dish has neither addressed this nor shown any indication of fixing it. It really ruins watching sporting events.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

All 622/722 with SW version before L4.49 getting L5.11 now.


----------



## gilber (Mar 27, 2002)

I want to add my voice to those that are reporting problems during Fast Forward (BTW, TulsaOK, this has nothing to do with frame-by-frame. It's in the actual Fast Forward). This behavior started for me with L5.10, hadn't noticed it before that. For me, it only occurs in SD channels, either previously recorded or when watching delayed. HD channels FF fine.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

gilber said:


> TulsaOK, this has nothing to do with frame-by-frame. It's in the actual Fast Forward).


Sorry, got a little off topic there. The fast forward/reverse and frame-by-frame are sometimes referred to as *trick plays* and I kind of lumped them together since they exhibit much the same behavior.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

MNipper said:


> So, I don't know when this showed up (i.e. 5.10 or 11), but it's definitely new.
> 
> I was watching post-landing stuff that I'd recorded on 213 (NASA channel) this afternoon. I was simply driving it at 4x, to pick off the things that I wanted to see. When I'd get to where I wanted to be, I'd hit play. (FYI, it would exhibit the same problem that I'm about to describe, even if I'd hit pause, and then hit play).
> 
> ...


Just got L511 the other day (never had l510). Although I has seen some mispositioning after fast forward before, I have to agree with you that it now is much worse. And I see it on HD channels as well as SD.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> You're describing something that was introduced several releases ago. The ability to pause and do frame-by-frame, either forward or reverse, went out the window many months ago. Dish has neither addressed this nor shown any indication of fixing it. It really ruins watching sporting events.


Yeah the first issue I was describing was a frame advance, however the second one was just a plain FF. Funny how these are called "updates" when they should be called "downgrades" because I'm losing features. Before 5.10 I had no complaints with my 722.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> Please post which update you get after L4.49. It would be interesting to see if it's L5.10 or L5.11.


My 622 was updated yerstday from 4.49 to 5.11


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RASCAL01 said:


> My 622 was updated yerstday from 4.49 to 5.11


There are million of 622/722 out there. The thread will be mile long.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Just got L511 the other day (never had l510). Although I has seen some mispositioning after fast forward before, I have to agree with you that it now is much worse. And I see it on HD channels as well as SD.


If this is true, my husband is going to be throwing things! He's been annoyed with the bad ff behavior with 4.49 - now it's going to be worse? Aaaaaagh!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've got 2 622's one of which has L511 the other 449. The one that just got L511 lost caller ID which really ticks me off as that's the set in our family room. Now, horror of horrors, when the phone rings, we actually have to get up and see who's calling. 

E* CSR who was helpful, told me that this was the first problem like this reported and offered to send a tech out. I told her since it appeared to be s/w related, don't waste everyone's time to do so. I haven't checked the L510 thread to see if this is an existing problem.

John


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

When it comes to Caller ID it seems that that each release fixes it for some people and breaks it for others. It's been like that for me for years now on every receiver I've owned going back to my 5000 in the late 90's. You might want to try a power cord reboot and see if it fixes it, I've had luck with that occasionally in the past. FWIW I know your here in Washington like me, I've got L511 on my 722 and Verizon phone service and it's working for me.


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

I lost all recorded shows and all my timers, I assume it was because of the 5.11 update. I'm not happy.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you do a power cord reset (pull the cord.. wait a couple of minutes.. plug it in). If not, give this a try.


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Did you do a power cord reset (pull the cord.. wait a couple of minutes.. plug it in). If not, give this a try.


just tried that, no help. Will try again. I can't believe this I had things on there I ca't replace.


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

laqbn said:


> just tried that, no help. Will try again. I can't believe this I had things on there I ca't replace.


nope everything is gone. Don't know what else to try.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> When it comes to Caller ID it seems that that each release fixes it for some people and breaks it for others. It's been like that for me for years now on every receiver I've owned going back to my 5000 in the late 90's. You might want to try a power cord reboot and see if it fixes it, I've had luck with that occasionally in the past. FWIW I know your here in Washington like me, I've got L511 on my 722 and Verizon phone service and it's working for me.


Rob,

Thanks for the suggestions. Tried the power cord reboot without any luck. I'll see what L511 does to the 622 in our bedroom. If it works up there, I can swap receivers or just get E* to send me a new unit. A 722 would actually look better downstairs.  One of the benefits of being a long term customer is E* is usually very accommodating when I have an issue.

John


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

laqbn said:


> nope everything is gone. Don't know what else to try.


Hmmm.. Have you looked at your diagnostic section. Looked at the HDD states. Can't recall if there is someway to check your hard drive out but look in the diagnostics and if there is might want to give that a try.

HOw much time is your receiver showing left to record? So far you are athe first report of this. Hopefully there is no others.

Is there any more details you can provide. What is your boot version and is it a 622 or 722 receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

laqbn, just post screenshots of you Diag-Counters.


----------



## tkearney (Aug 29, 2002)

I got 511 on my 622 two days ago. The use of FF is now a disaster. Any stop (by hitting play, or pause/play) causes a 1 to 2 minute jump AHEAD of where I was trying to stop (this is mostly happening with SD recordings or viewing live with a buffer). I have to hit the 10-second skip back many times to get to the point I wanted to be at.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Got L5.11 last night, replacing L4.49. Core DVR functions seem ok. Still have issues with the Seagate EHD, but there appear to be improvements in the spin-up problem.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> If this is true, my husband is going to be throwing things! He's been annoyed with the bad ff behavior with 4.49 - now it's going to be worse? Aaaaaagh!


It is true and he wants to throw things! Using the FF is impossible - you never know where it's going to be when it stops but you know it way ahead of where you thought you'd be. Once again, they have broken this function and, once again, I am putting in a plea that they get this fixed before football starts! How can they break and fix the same function over and over again?!?


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

I do wish they would give you the option to remove the USB Drive from the Recordings menu. Normally my EHD spins down after about 15mins and doesn't come on until I need to access it, but now it spins up everytime I access the recordings menu because it's there.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What type of drive do you have Jack? I am not seeing this on my drive and I have a WD Essentials. Looks like this might be drive specific.


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

P Smith said:


> laqbn, just post screenshots of you Diag-Counters.


will do tonight.


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm.. Have you looked at your diagnostic section. Looked at the HDD states. Can't recall if there is someway to check your hard drive out but look in the diagnostics and if there is might want to give that a try.
> 
> HOw much time is your receiver showing left to record? So far you are athe first report of this. Hopefully there is no others.
> 
> Is there any more details you can provide. What is your boot version and is it a 622 or 722 receiver.


It is a 622, the drive is completely empty and showing 30 hr of HD recording and something like 199 hr of SD recording. All my timers are gone, my daughter scheduled a new timer after all was lost and that is still showing up asa pending record. it seems like something formatted my HD. I will post as much info as I can when I get home tonight. I have another 622 in bedroom and that one was not adversely affected by 5.11. Is there a way to accidently reformat a 622?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Effective 06/13/08, L5.11 has begun spooling for the ViP622/ViP722. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.
> 
> To report your playback experiences. Click HERE


Ron,

Would it be beneficial to the Dish engineers to start a "FF / Frame indexing / Miscue, etc." issues thread as was done for the "skipping and audio dropouts" issues threads? It might help them to learn if there is some commonality among the affected units&#8230; I have purposely tried to make both of my 622s miscue by duplicating the few posted examples, but neither seems to be affected by this particular problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

laqbn said:


> Is there a way to accidently reformat a 622?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

AVJohnnie said:


> Ron,
> 
> Would it be beneficial to the Dish engineers to start a "FF / Frame indexing / Miscue, etc." issues thread as was done for the "skipping and audio dropouts" issues threads? It might help them to learn if there is some commonality among the affected units&#8230; I have purposely tried to make both of my 622s miscue by duplicating the few posted examples, but neither seems to be affected by this particular problem.


I also have 5.11 on my 622 and have no problem with FF/Frame indexing or FR.

I have never been in the habit of using the "PLAY" button so that may be why I don't see the problem. When doing a FF or FR I always use the PAUSE button to stop it and from there the Frame indexing works OK and if I just want to resume from that point I use the PAUSE button again instead of the PLAY and the program resumes correctly.

So try doing a FF and then PAUSE/PAUSE and see it the program resumes from where you did the first PAUSE. Works for me....


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

I received the 5.11 upgrade on my 722 just a short time after getting 5.10. It is impossible to use the pause/play as it will then FF several minutes of programing without showing the scenes on the screen instead it freezes on the last scene shown while FF. When you hit stop, you then have to carefully reverse back to where you left off so you do not miss anything.

There are other quirks with trying to go FR as well. If you try to go back to review a certain part of a show and do it at faster than 4x, it seems as if the DVR does not stop at the same time you hit stop but over-runs a bit. Not that big of a deal but prior software did not do that.

The pause/FF problem, however, is very annoying as it is something we use a lot and not just to skip commercials. I hope Dish will look in to it and fix it shortly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems they rush with updates before TiVo will catch the new DVRs: 622/722.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

sdague said:


> We had a power blip yesterday, so my receiver (ViP622) got an early reboot and appears to have 5.11 on it now. At the exact same time I *lost* all ability to see the 110 satellite. The info page shows 119 and 65 as fine, but 110 as red.
> 
> Successive reboots don't bring it back. Should I just call support on this, or is something else going on that might get fixed in a day or so.


I got my 722 last Sunday and on Tuesday night it also went into that same "searching for satellites" endless loop until I did a front panel reset (hold the power button down).

But when I check the software version this morning, it was L4.49.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> What type of drive do you have Jack? I am not seeing this on my drive and I have a WD Essentials. Looks like this might be drive specific.


I have the same, it's a 500GB WD Essentials Mybook (the one in the Green Retail Box). As I mess around with it more, it doesn't happen every single time, but since the USB Drive is at the top of the list and it defaults to the top when you go into the menu, it seems to cause it to spin up sometimes. It's not a HUGE deal or anything, it would just be nice to have the option to remove the USB Drive from the menu.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

4bama said:


> So try doing a FF and then PAUSE/PAUSE and see it the program resumes from where you did the first PAUSE. Works for me....


Nope, doesn't work.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I got the L 5.11 update on Thursday the 19. I am now having the same FF problems. The slide bar stops and the picture continues but when you hit play it doesn't seem to start at that point. I didn't have this problem with L 4.49. I also noticed that the bottom of the yellow slider had the point of the arrow chopped off. Why did they even mess with the grafic and off course mess up the FF.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

MNipper said:


> So, I don't know when this showed up (i.e. 5.10 or 11), but it's definitely new.
> 
> I was watching post-landing stuff that I'd recorded on 213 (NASA channel) this afternoon. I was simply driving it at 4x, to pick off the things that I wanted to see. When I'd get to where I wanted to be, I'd hit play. (FYI, it would exhibit the same problem that I'm about to describe, even if I'd hit pause, and then hit play).
> 
> ...


+1
Experiencing this also with L5.11


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

After some more playing around, trick play is A TOTAL MESS with the latest release for my 722. I don't understand how this stuff makes it past QA/QC...assuming they have one and its not just US doing it for them to save money.


----------



## lkrupp (Apr 6, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> After some more playing around, trick play is A TOTAL MESS with the latest release for my 722. I don't understand how this stuff makes it past QA/QC...assuming they have one and its not just US doing it for them to save money.


Why do you assume that everyone is experiencing this issue?:nono2:


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

lkrupp said:


> Why do you assume that everyone is experiencing this issue?:nono2:


If other people are not experiencing this issue, it can only be because:

- they don't have L5.11, or

- they are not watching the same channels, since it seems to be dependant on which channel you are watching.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

lkrupp said:


> Why do you assume that everyone is experiencing this issue?:nono2:


Well for one, the guy has 1200+ posts and just might know what he's talking about. Plus, he's not alone.

It might not be noticeable to the casual user, but a few things did seem to break with the upgrade.


----------



## pcnetwrx (Jun 6, 2006)

It looks like I just got L5.11 over the weekend and now my Caller ID doesn't work. I haven't used it enough to see the trick play problems yet, but I really use the Caller ID. Mine is a 622, BTW.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, we saw what others were experiencing with 5.10 (with the jumping forward several minutes) but we have 5.11 (on our 622). Our software went straight from 4.49 to 5.11 so we never experienced the 5.10 fiasco. 

We were watching a program on Animal Planet HD. Paused it for a few minutes, then went back to watching. While sitting there watching, it jumped forward to live tv all by itself - like it jumped the buffered section. Neither of us were even touching the remote. We haven't seen it do this when watching dvr'd programs, just this one time when pausing a program we were watching live. We rarely watch anything that hasn't been dvr'd so I couldn't tell you if this is a regular thing. 

Aside from the horrible trick-play issues, this is the only other thing I have noticed.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Talked with a tech online this afternoon and he confimrs that L5.11 has fixed the problems that L5.10 caused for the 622, but L5.11 has caused problems with the 722. They are "working" on it, I was assured.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Hurray, I hope they fix it soon. I don't use FF to often, but it sure is annoying not knowing where you are or where it is going to start


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> We were watching a program on Animal Planet HD. Paused it for a few minutes, then went back to watching. While sitting there watching, it jumped forward to live tv all by itself - like it jumped the buffered section. Neither of us were even touching the remote. We haven't seen it do this when watching dvr'd programs, just this one time when pausing a program we were watching live. We rarely watch anything that hasn't been dvr'd so I couldn't tell you if this is a regular thing.


This would happen occasionally to my Rev D 622 under L4.49 - I have not seen it (yet) under L5.11. My other 622 (Rev E) did not have that problem but it did have the corrupted Favorites, Channel Locks, and EHD authorization issues under L4.49 - these all seem to have been cleared up by L5.11.

It's interesting to me that these last three software releases (L4.49, L5.10, L5.11) have had such varied impact on different receivers. I seem to be among the fortunate few to not be having the FF issue on either of my 622s under the L5.11 release.

The trick-play features have been an on-again/off-again problem for quite some time (years) now - I can remember having problems like those now being described back when I had my 921 - and they were always related to MPEG4 encoded content.

My guess is that the Dish engineers are having considerable difficulty getting a handle on what seems to be a MPEG4/trick-play conundrum.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why thier difficulties harms *us*, customers ?! Not their *QA department *?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Why thier difficulties harms *us*, customers ?! Not their *QA department *?


Agreed! You'd think the testers would be catching some of these (and they probably are...) but someone makes the decision to go ahead and roll it out anyway -- so I suppose that makes all of us the *real* QA department.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Alrighty... Remember this is the support forum so lets keep conversations dealing with possibilities around how a defect gets into the wild in the general area and keep the focus of individual experiences here.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Alrighty... Remember this is the support forum so lets keep conversations dealing with possibilities around how a defect gets into the wild in the general area and keep the focus of individual experiences here.


Right you are Ron - Humble apologies!


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

So I got a new 722 about a week ago and over this weekend it received L5.11, but oddly enough it doens't show the "USB Drive" in the recordings menu like my 622 does, even though they both have an EHD hooked up to them (and functional) at the same time.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> We were watching a program on Animal Planet HD. Paused it for a few minutes, then went back to watching. While sitting there watching, it jumped forward to live tv all by itself - like it jumped the buffered section.


I've seen this happen with my 722 several times recently. I'm still on L4.49.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JackDobiash said:


> So I got a new 722 about a week ago and over this weekend it received L5.11, but oddly enough it doens't show the "USB Drive" in the recordings menu like my 622 does, even though they both have an EHD hooked up to them (and functional) at the same time.


Do you have Groups enabled?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dbconsultant said:


> We were watching a program on Animal Planet HD. Paused it for a few minutes, then went back to watching. While sitting there watching, it jumped forward to live tv all by itself - like it jumped the buffered section.


I have also seen this happen pre L5.11 (Have not had it happen recently). So far I have been unsuccessful in finding any pattern or common thread as to why it happens and for me it is very infrequent.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I went from 4.49 to 5.11 last night.
So far I see no issues. 
My caller ID works.
I tried fast forwarding. pause then play reverse the play. Everything seems to be working fine.

What should I be looking for as far as major changes or "BUGS"?


----------



## wamjdavis (Jun 20, 2004)

I have a 622 with 5.11 ... While it fixed the problems that 5.10 caused, I have seen a new one. If I am recording two programs at once (dual mode), the first time I switch from the one I am viewing into the other, whether I "start over" or go to present position [I hate commercials], I see only black screen but I hear audio. If I then FF or FB, I recover the video portion. This happens on HD and SD channels.

Anyone experiencing this problem?


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Do you have Groups enabled?


Ah-ha, I bet that's it. I don't think I've enabled groups on the 722 since I don't have any recordings to group yet.  I'm not at home right now but I can verify later. Hmm, so will disabling groups on the 622 get rid of the USB Drive, have to check that out too.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JackDobiash said:


> Hmm, so will disabling groups on the 622 get rid of the USB Drive, have to check that out too.


Yes.


----------



## samchecker (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't know if this relates to the software update or not, but at some point on Sunday our 622 decided to just cycle between no lights, the green lights, and all of the lights...over and over and over again. We did the power button reset and the unplugging, we plugged it straight into the wall instead of into our surge protector strip...nothing changed. When I called Dish about it, after they found out all the stuff I'd done and checked on things from their end, they said they'd be sending me a new box. Here we go again...this has got to be the 4th or 5th new 622 they've sent us since we joined up a year and a half ago. And I really don't want to have to put in all those timers AGAIN if I don't have to. Are there some other ways to resurrect the box that the tech support folks didn't suggest? Hearing that there's been a new software rollout makes me suspicious...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like it's endlessly rebooting. Since this is the 4th or 5th time in 18 months the first thing I would check is heat, how hot is your unit running? Is it in an enclosed space or sitting on stop of an AVR? If that is not an issue I would suggest having a tech come out and check ALL of your equipment, lnbs, switches, cabling etc .. I can't imagine that many units going into endless reboots on their own over many different levels of software. If I had to guess I'd say something external is causing this to happen on all the units.


----------



## samchecker (Jan 17, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Sounds like it's endlessly rebooting. Since this is the 4th or 5th time in 18 months the first thing I would check is heat, how hot is your unit running? Is it in an enclosed space or sitting on stop of an AVR? If that is not an issue I would suggest having a tech come out and check ALL of your equipment, lnbs, switches, cabling etc .. I can't imagine that many units going into endless reboots on their own over many different levels of software. If I had to guess I'd say something external is causing this to happen on all the units.


Yeah, endless rebooting is exactly how I'd characterize what I'm seeing. The unit is in an enclosed space, and I don't know if that has caused the early demise of the other units as well. As I'd like to keep the 622 in the cabinet if possible, could I just use a small fan of some sort to help matters?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

samchecker said:


> Yeah, endless rebooting is exactly how I'd characterize what I'm seeing. The unit is in an enclosed space, and I don't know if that has caused the early demise of the other units as well. As I'd like to keep the 622 in the cabinet if possible, could I just use a small fan of some sort to help matters?


Take it out of the cabinet and let it breathe for a while. See if that solves the problem. All electronic equipment *needs *good circulation. I know it looks real pretty in those cabinets, but look at your history.


----------



## snappingturtle (Dec 19, 2007)

Add me to the list of people having problems with fast forward. 

L5.10 was not a problem on my 722 but with L5.11 what is on the screen when I fast forward (or fast reverse) does not in any way reflect what I expect to see when i hit the pause or play buttons. This is new.


----------



## Pala66 (Dec 8, 2003)

JackDobiash said:


> So I got a new 722 about a week ago and over this weekend it received L5.11, but oddly enough it doens't show the "USB Drive" in the recordings menu like my 622 does, even though they both have an EHD hooked up to them (and functional) at the same time.


It will only show the USB folder in the DVR list if you have recording on the internal drive as well. If no recordings are saved on the internal drive the USB folder disappears from the DVR list even though there are recordings on the USB drive FYI.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Pala66 said:


> It will only show the USB folder in the DVR list if you have recording on the internal drive as well. If no recordings are saved on the internal drive the USB folder disappears from the DVR list even though there are recordings on the USB drive FYI.


Groups need to be enabled as well.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I just did some testing and I'm also seeing the FF problem with L5.11. 

But ... it only seems to affect playback of recordings made in the past (before 5.11?). When playing back a recent recording the problem does not happen. So, I think they changed the way the recordings are stored.

-- Roger


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

Got L5.11 on my 622 yesterday. I've also got the FF RW problems. 

The wife was especially annoyed last night as she tried to navigate past commercials, which in turn, caused me a lot of grief. 

The program was off a E* provided SD local channel recorded since 5.11.

I do like some of the upgrades. It's nice seeing the EHD in with the other folders. Turned off the remote reminder. Can't figure out why they moved the Closed Captions in the menu tho. Now I have to rebuild the CC Toggle macro in my Harmony remote.

Hope they fix the FF problems soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Does this problem occur when using the 30 second skip forward and the 10 second skip back function?


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

The skip functions seemed to still function as well as they did before.


----------



## daleles (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm running 511 now, but after the update I noticed the 4X ff function is crap. It skips over too many frames at a time and when you press play to stop the ff and continue on playing, it won't stop exactly where you want it to. It stops about 30 seconds later. This is aweful because I can't cue anything up anymore. It missess key frames when trying to find something and it won't stop where you want it to. Dish needs to fix this problem immediately. They should've just left it alone. Before there was no problem. Why fix it if it ain't broken??


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

girdnerg said:


> The skip functions seemed to still function as well as they did before.


I'm not sure why so many people are using fast forward when they could be using the skip feature which is much faster and appears to work.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Skip is definitely my best friend... Hopefully his buddy Fast forward will return soon.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Darn ... I'm having the "jerky video" problem again. It was gone for a long time but seems to have reappeared with L5.11. I've only seen it on the HNN channel so far, but it happened for a minute yesterday and again this morning.

-- Roger


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well since this is on one channel so far, it is possible that the problem you are experience is source related. Definitely provide feedback as you see this more and definitely if you see it on other channels. Details on what Channels is a good thing.


----------



## pcnetwrx (Jun 6, 2006)

pcnetwrx said:


> It looks like I just got L5.11 over the weekend and now my Caller ID doesn't work. I haven't used it enough to see the trick play problems yet, but I really use the Caller ID. Mine is a 622, BTW.


Never mind about my Caller ID not working. I had forgotten that I had made a phone wiring change elsewhere in the house and hadn't realized that it had impacted the line to my 622. The caller ID is working fine.


----------



## smasters (Apr 9, 2008)

girdnerg said:


> The skip functions seemed to still function as well as they did before.


I am having the same FF problems everyone else is having but I AM using the skip buttons. I'll skip through the commercials. If I overshoot and hit the back button I realize that I have to hit it about 10 times to bet back to the right spot. It gives the appearance of the last skip shooting ahead a couple of minutes.

I just realized this morning that I've got 5.11 and I noticed this problem a couple of days ago. I can't tell you when I got the upgrade and I haven't played back anything since then to see if I am still having the problem.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> I'm not sure why so many people are using fast forward when they could be using the skip feature which is much faster and appears to work.


We sometimes use the ff or rewind instead of the skip if we're looking for something we saw, aren't sure where it was and are trying to get back to it but right now this is really impossible to do.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> I'm not sure why so many people are using fast forward when they could be using the skip feature which is much faster and appears to work.


Because we are not doing it to skip commercials!

I skip commercials with the skip feature but there are many times when I am watching something, like a car/bike race, or some other show and I don't want to watch a bunch of stuff that I don't care about so I FF until I get to what I'm interested in and start to play! Then it jumps forward and you spend the next minute or more trying to hit the skip back enough times to get back to where you wanted to start.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I just got L5.11. Not crazy about the extra hits to the EHD when I pull up My Recordings. Unless I access it, leave it alone. It must have been the "easy way" for the programmers.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Thought L5.11 had cured the local digital channels over satellite picture and audio problems. Nope - recorded Ch7-0 tonight (KGO- ABC, SFBay) - video ok, but very frequent audio dropouts. 7-1 OTA recordings are ok.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Where do I start?

FF/REW/Skip Ahead/Skip Back -- all completely screwed with 5.11 for me on my 722.

I was watching Jeopardy! with the wife and this box is possessed when trying to use any of the aforementioned controls. I can be FF through commercials and the progress graphic will be scrolling backwards while the commercials are going by in FF. Then the box will just decide to go back to the beginning of the show or the end, or anywhere it damned well pleases.

I can REW back to try and get to where I was, all the while watching the commercials go by at 4x, but the progress indicator is screaming back to the beginning of the show. Pressing play where I want to start doesn't matter, the box will start back at the beginning of the show!

Skipping forward might go 30 seconds ahead, but it might decide to go MINUTES ahead, same with Skip Back.

I didn't know about 5.10, but my problems only started recently and I have 5.11 now.

What I don't understand is how they can manage to break things virtually every time they improve the software. I understand that making software changes can sometimes have unforseen glitches in other areas, but come on -- does anyone test this stuff before release? This is a MAJOR issue.

*sarcasm on* How did I know there must have been a software "update" without even checking this board?  *sarcasm off*


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

This is NOT a new issue, but it still persists from my 622 days and now the 722.

Try pausing a show at a definite point, like the black screen between two commercials (or as close to that spot as you can). Now hit Skip Ahead to supposedly advance one frame. Mine skips back a frame or more. Now try Skip Ahead to frame advance one at a time to see how many presses it takes you to pause on that black screen.

Try the same thing when you pause, but this time hit Skip Back to supposedly go a single frame backwards. Now try to skip ahead or back to get back to that black screen transition you want to pause on.

Very innaccurate and frustrating when you want to make an exact pause.


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I have L 5.11 on my 722 and this morning when I backed up the live program I was watching, I experienced the audio dropout issue. I was watching my local news (WRAL Channel 5 here) and backed it up to watch the weather that I had missed. My audiio is connected via the optical output to my Philips surround sound receiver.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> I understand that making software changes can sometimes have unforseen glitches in other areas, but come on -- does anyone test this stuff before release?


It's called Regression Testing. It's a well kept secret at Dish. IMO, of course.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Trick play has continued to deteriorate over the past few releases to the point of near-uselessness. Early on, you could actually navigate to a particular frame and step thru the motions----reviewing a golf swing or a baseball pitch---for example. Sadly, this seems no longer possible. This is especially true when the program and the status indicator appear to be traveling in opposite directions!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> This is NOT a new issue, but it still persists from my 622 days and now the 722.
> 
> Try pausing a show at a definite point, like the black screen between two commercials (or as close to that spot as you can). Now hit Skip Ahead to supposedly advance one frame. Mine skips back a frame or more. Now try Skip Ahead to frame advance one at a time to see how many presses it takes you to pause on that black screen.
> 
> ...


They screwed that up many releases ago. I watch a lot of sporting events and that feature was really handy when it actually worked. Apparently, there has been no effort to correct this.


----------



## Oblong Desoto (Jan 18, 2008)

I posted my problem here. I haven't thoroughly tested trick play since L5.11.

Should I be calling and emailing Dish, or are they aware of these threads?

-OD


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

keitheva said:


> Thought L5.11 had cured the local digital channels over satellite picture and audio problems. Nope - recorded Ch7-0 tonight (KGO- ABC, SFBay) - video ok, but very frequent audio dropouts. 7-1 OTA recordings are ok.


I was hoping these dropouts would dissipate while viewing my Local Network Channels in HD. But, after viewing over a period of only 5 minutes, that problem has remained. Hopefully, it can be rectified.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> Where do I start?
> 
> FF/REW/Skip Ahead/Skip Back -- all completely screwed with 5.11 for me on my 722.
> 
> ...


Perfect description of my 722 after 5.11^^^^^^^^^
My 622 doesn't seem to be effected near as much.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Oblong Desoto said:


> I posted my problem here. I haven't thoroughly tested trick play since L5.11.
> 
> Should I be calling and emailing Dish, or are they aware of these threads?
> 
> -OD


I see exactly the same symptoms. Never had this prior to 5.11. It isn't present on all shows but appears worse on the Local HD channels. Last nite I was viewing a Gray's Anatomy I had recorded and moved to the EHD back in May. Audio dropouts were all over the place. I am connected via TOSLINK to a Pioneer Receiver.

I want 4.49 back. While not perfect, it didn't have these issues. The "enhancements" nobody asked for in 5.11 are minimal at best and only "fixed" things that weren't broken. Between losing VOOM, deteriorating Tricks and now audio issues, I'm seriously considering bolting to the competition. Why put up with this bull @ $100/month?


----------



## carnahst (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm posting this in hopes of saving someone else the frustration that I have been going through, relating to an issue with the L511 software and the 722. I'm new to DBS Talk and hope this is posted in the correct place.

I have a 622 and a 722, both have the L511 update. My 622 seems to be working correctly, but after receiving the L511 update, my 722 lost it's ability to acquire the satellite signal. After, swapping it out twice, inspecting my connections and cables and replacing my dish, the problem continued.

It turns out there is some sort of bug in the L511 for the 722, that is related to picking up local channels with an off air antenna. I get great reception off air and don't subscribe to Dish locals. I don't know how wide spread this is, but if I scan for my off air channels, my 722 will lose it's satellite locks by the following morning and will go into an endless loop of trying to acquire the satellite. 

Solution: Factory reset your 722 from the menu. Don't scan for off air channels. 
--Front panel resets and unplugging the receiver didn't fix the issue for me.

I talked to Dish advanced technical support and they suggested, not scanning for off air channels, until a fix is put out.

It's kind of a pain, since I get a number of channels off air that aren't even available from Dish. Hopefully, a fix will be coming soon.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Dish should be paying us for what essentially amounts to conducting their beta trials in the retail channel. At the very least you'd think they should comp. the subscription. No smiley here because I'm serious.

We're at 5.11 on our 722, but the prob. we're having is a frequent need to reboot By frequent I mean every 2~3 weeks because the 722 loses it's output. Our Mits widescreen goes to a blue screen whenever it loses an input, so that's what we see. Suddenly a blue screen. Both HDMI and Component. No output, no audio. Dead.

So far whenever this occurs we're watching some program, not a recording. I am inclined to not think it a heat problem as the 722 is on a shelf by itself and not enclosed and nothing on top or under it. (Thinking about putting a Targus Chill Mat under it anyway)

The 722 stays lit up as normal, but we're unable to do anything insofar as any commands from the remote. it appears suddenly brain dead.

This is not a new problem with 5.11 - we've had the problem for some time now, but it is a fairly new problem, having begun some 2~3 months ago or so.

It is starting to get a little annoying. Anyone else seeing this?

Thanks!!!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Cap'n Preshoot;1661775 said:


> Dish should be paying us for what essentially amounts to conducting their beta trials in the retail channel. At the very least you'd think they should comp. the subscription. No smiley here because I'm serious.
> 
> We're at 5.11 on our 722, but the prob. we're having is a frequent need to reboot By frequent I mean every 2~3 weeks because the 722 loses it's output. Our Mits widescreen goes to a blue screen whenever it loses an input, so that's what we see. Suddenly a blue screen. Both HDMI and Component. No output, no audio. Dead.
> 
> ...


Are you plugged directly into the wall or do you have a surge protector or UPS? Not that it should make a big difference, just trying to get a picture of your setup. Any A/V equipment attached? Running the risk of insulting you, could it be your TV losing the signal and by rebooting the 722 it reacquires it?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> Are you plugged directly into the wall or do you have a surge protector or UPS? Not that it should make a big difference, just trying to get a picture of your setup. Any A/V equipment attached? Running the risk of insulting you, could it be your TV losing the signal and by rebooting the 722 it reacquires it?


No offense taken, all fair questions.

We're on a big (1400 VA) TrippLite UPS w/buck-n-boost stabilization and filtered sinewave output and whole-house generator-backed (Kohler 12.5 KW). The 722 is connected directly to a Mits WD65732 via Component video and indirectly via HDMI through a Yamaha 7.1 system then via HDMI to the Mits. Other inputs to the Mits are Comcast Cable (analog) an Oppo 971 DVD player and a WII. The TV is fine, meaning we can switch to other inputs and all is well.

The TrippLite UPS is hospital grade and the way it works is it filters and smooths out the regular AC (purchased-power as we call it) and so if/when there is a sag or a drop the downstream equipment never sees it. (ditto for a total outage while the generator cranks)

The 722 is also feeding a 2nd room TV via RF which has OTA diplexed and back-fed into the same coax. Ergo at the rear of the 722 there's an extra 2-way splitter tying the 2nd set RF output feed into the OTA input w/no band separator. That's the identical lashup on the back of the 222 in another room which too is feeding another TV downstream via RF. The 222 has been behaving lately.

No, I've not checked the 2nd room TV fed from the 722. Next time we lose the output signal to the Mits I will check it.


----------



## mntwister (Mar 7, 2008)

I also have the same problems with the 622 during playback on dvr, forward and reverse, if you go to skip commercials and then at the end of the commercials press play, it goes ahead 2-5 minutes into the show. I called Dish tonight and they said a fix is coming to correct the problem that happened in the last update. It is very annoying. My mom tapes All My Children and its driving her batty.


----------



## mntwister (Mar 7, 2008)

TheGrove said:


> Because we are not doing it to skip commercials!
> 
> I skip commercials with the skip feature but there are many times when I am watching something, like a car/bike race, or some other show and I don't want to watch a bunch of stuff that I don't care about so I FF until I get to what I'm interested in and start to play! Then it jumps forward and you spend the next minute or more trying to hit the skip back enough times to get back to where you wanted to start.


I use the FF 15x to ship commercials, it seems alot faster than the skip button. You just have to be quick when you see the show start. Unfortunately, it's all screwed up right now and doesn't work right. It worked perfectly until about a week and a half ago.


----------



## oldsmoboat (Jun 20, 2008)

Tuesday, the installer was out to swap my 942 and dish for a 722 and new dish.
The software version is 5.11 and I am having the FF and RR problem too.
It is frustrating to read that this is an on going problem. When I called tech support about it (I hadn't seen this thread) they had me do the power cord reset and when that didn't work, said they'd ship me a new receiver.
It's odd that they would want to send a new receiver if it's a software issue.


----------



## mntwister (Mar 7, 2008)

oldsmoboat said:


> Tuesday, the installer was out to swap my 942 and dish for a 722 and new dish.
> The software version is 5.11 and I am having the FF and RR problem too.
> It is frustrating to read that this is an on going problem. When I called tech support about it (I hadn't seen this thread) they had me do the power cord reset and when that didn't work, said they'd ship me a new receiver.
> It's odd that they would want to send a new receiver if it's a software issue.


That is odd because what she told me tonight at customer service was that they are preparing a fix for this problem which occurred in the last software update, and "many" 622 and 722 models (only those) are affected. When I described the problem to her, she immediately knew of it..in other words they are well aware of it and she said many 622 and 722 owners have called about it. So I am surprised they had you change receivers. How do I find which software my HD DVR is running?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mntwister said:


> I use the FF 15x to ship commercials, it seems alot faster than the skip button. You just have to be quick when you see the show start. Unfortunately, it's all screwed up right now and doesn't work right. It worked perfectly until about a week and a half ago.


You can skip four minutes of commercials in less than three seconds; or at least I can.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

oldsmoboat said:


> It's odd that they would want to send a new receiver if it's a software issue.


Actually, it's not odd at all. Dish could save a boat-load of money if they would just give their CSR's the information they need to do their job. It's common knowledge that L5.11 screwed this up yet they keep swapping hardware at the slightest little problem. 
BTW, you will get a refurbished unit.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mntwister said:


> How do I find which software my HD DVR is running?


Press Menu twice.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

oldsmoboat said:


> Tuesday, the installer was out to swap my 942 and dish for a 722 and new dish.
> The software version is 5.11 and I am having the FF and RR problem too.
> It is frustrating to read that this is an on going problem. When I called tech support about it (I hadn't seen this thread) they had me do the power cord reset and when that didn't work, said they'd ship me a new receiver.
> It's odd that they would want to send a new receiver if it's a software issue.


If they're shipping a replacement receiver, quite possibly either you weren't specific enough in your description of the problem or you drew a 1st line teledroid and never actually got to talk to a 2nd or 3rd line customer support specialist. Likely if you'd made it past the first level, whoever picked up the call at the next level would have known that replacing the receiver would not fix it.

I don't know how many zeroes it actually takes, but next time you call and land in the menu tree, just start hitting zero on your phone 5 or 6 times in rapid succession and you'll get to a live body. (or at least get dropped into the queue for the next available).


----------



## oldsmoboat (Jun 20, 2008)

The first person to answer was the only one to "help".

EDIT
Talked to them this morning, I am going to refuse shipment and send the replacement back. I don't want to start out with a refurbished unit.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well since this is on one channel so far, it is possible that the problem you are experience is source related. Definitely provide feedback as you see this more and definitely if you see it on other channels. Details on what Channels is a good thing.


I just had the jerky video problem again. This time it was on BBC America. I was watching the channel live. I used the down arrow to change channels. The video was jerky on the new channel also. But when I "up-arrowed" back to BBC America, the problem went away.

-- Roger


----------



## roland06 (May 8, 2006)

Joining the list of folks that have FF/RW/skip issues courtest of 5.11. My wife is ready to take a hammer to this device - as mentioned elsewhere a bit of regression testing would go a long way towards keeping customers moderately happy.


----------



## mntwister (Mar 7, 2008)

I called again and this time the rep said they were going to start sending the fix any day now. So when that is I don't know but I'll be glad. My mom tapes All My Children every day and watches it later to avoid the commercials and it's driving her nuts, she forwards it and stops right at the end of the commercials and ends up halfway through the next segment. For now she stopped watching and is waiting for the fix.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Tell you mom to use the skip 30 seconds key. Once you use it for skipping commercials you will never go back to Fast Forward. Give her the suggestion to try and I am sure after getting use to it she will be glad she did. It definitely will relieve some pain that she is going through right now.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

A strange brew L5.11 – Some have indexing problems while others (like myself) do not. Some see the problem only when using FWD while others have it with both FWD and Skip-FWD. I don’t recall seeing any reports of problems with Back or Skip-Back.

I just hope when they finally do send out the next “fix” it doesn’t re-break my now (for the first time in six months) working 622s.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

So far no problems, but haven't played with FF, etc. We'll see.


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

My experience with L5.11 (ViP 622 + 750G MyBook EHD) is that the "resume" spot on the EHD is always wrong. I've not determined whether this also applies to the internal HD. This was first noticed after L5.11.

Very,very irritating!!!


----------



## Spoonser (Feb 16, 2008)

I went from 449 straight to 511. I went to 511 a week or two ago.

I'm having the fast forward issues many have noted.

BUT, more importantly I seem to have audio synch problems I didn't have before. I don't recall ever having synch problems on recorded material. Occasionally I'd have issues with synch when watching something I was also recording (under 449) but that was it. Now I can have issues with live TV (including some dropouts on live TV for local HD channels) as well as recorded material.

I'm getting audio via optical digital. It goes through my LCD and then back out to my Pioneer receiver. To rule out that something had gone awry with my TV/receiver, I turned up the volume on my TV to check for audio delay there. The delay was very slight; I'd say less than 10 milliseconds.

I _do_ have the HDMI latency synch enabled on my TV. When I did this a while ago I got an improvement in synch. The only thing I can figure is that 511 either screwed that up on the receiver side or that for some reason material isn't synching correctly on the receiver side during recording.

Lastly I'll note that the only shows I can distinctly remember having this problem for were recorded off of HD channels (some cases with noticeable 5.1 sound, in others, e.g. a very old Law & Order episode, not).

Has anyone else noticed this problem? And does Dish ever do rollbacks of software for people with problems?


----------



## jkhiggin (Jun 20, 2008)

carnahst said:


> I
> It turns out there is some sort of bug in the L511 for the 722, that is related to picking up local channels with an off air antenna. I get great reception off air and don't subscribe to Dish locals. I don't know how wide spread this is, but if I scan for my off air channels, my 722 will lose it's satellite locks by the following morning and will go into an endless loop of trying to acquire the satellite.


Ah another one. Yes I brought this up in another thread about Searching for Sat 3 of 5. I have to reset every day if I scan my locals.

Happened on my 622 as well before they swapped it out with a 722 which does the same.

Also my ViP 211 does the same thing.

I do not pay the extra $5 a month for locals cause I can get em in HD with my antenna. HD locals are not even offer in my area (Little Rock, AR) by dish.

This is a serious issue that dish needs to correct.


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

moman19 said:


> I want 4.49 back. While not perfect, it didn't have these issues. The "enhancements" nobody asked for in 5.11 are minimal at best and only "fixed" things that weren't broken.


I second the sentiment. Since 5.11, the indicator bar and where the resume point really will be when you hit play is completely off. Caller ID has not worked for several revisions of the software not that it is a big issue.

Fast reverse is also screwed up for me as well. This coupled with the problems of getting the special effects to work along with all of the noises about Charlie wanting to dump Dish from Echostar to some other company makes me wonder sometimes why I put up with this.

If cable were not so expensive around here, I'd seriously consider dumping Dish, go with Time Warner and then I could also double my Internet speed as well.

If something does not get done by August to fix these problems then I might just call up Dish and say bye-bye.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

mikepd said:


> moman19 said:
> 
> 
> > I want 4.49 back. While not perfect, it didn't have these issues. The "enhancements" nobody asked for in 5.11 are minimal at best and only "fixed" things that weren't broken.quote]
> ...


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

mikepd said:


> If cable were not so expensive around here, I'd seriously consider dumping Dish, go with Time Warner


I just recently switched from Time Warner to Dish. You are going to be seriously disappointed in their DVR. Even with little glitches and foibles here and there, the Dish DVR is orders of magnitude better than the Scientific Atlanta DVR that I had from Time Warner. (At least with Timer Warner, you won't have to worry if your caller ID works or not, that's a feature they don't have, along with many others like prioritizing timers, recording only new episodes, skipping individual scheduled recordings without cancelling the entire series, searching for shows, skipping ahead 30 seconds, external hard drives, and many other features.) Even with less features, it was no more stable -- I still had to reboot it periodically to bring back all the missing timers, fix playback glitches and audio synch issues, and recover from crashes. Gernerally, that DVR had less stability, and way less features than the Dish DVR.

I've been watching all the complaint threads on Dish DVRs. Pretty much every complaint is for a feature that my old cable DVR didn't have, or for a problem that the cable DVR also had. The Dish DVR may not be perfect, but even with the problems, it's a lot better than the cable DVR.

And to try to keep this on topic, my 722 is currently running 5.11. (I didn't notice when it was upgraded, so I can't tell you how long I've been running 5.11.) Caller ID works, and I haven't seen any trick play issues (yet.) So far, I'm very happy with Dish, and even if the trick play problems show up, it's so much better than Time Warner.:up:


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Check your phone line connections. I have no problems with Caller ID on L511 or the previous several software releases.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

ShapeShifter said:


> And to try to keep this on topic, my 722 is currently running 5.11. (I didn't notice when it was upgraded, so I can't tell you how long I've been running 5.11.) Caller ID works, and I haven't seen any trick play issues (yet.) So far, I'm very happy with Dish, and even if the trick play problems show up, it's so much better than Time Warner.:up:


Just watched a couple recorded shows (two episodes of In Plain Sight, recorded from USA network HD) and while there were no sound or picture breakup issues, there was one time when I used fast forward to get to the end of a commercial break and paused, then when I un-paused, it jumped to a scene before the commercial break. So I hit FF again to get to the end of the break, and when I hit play, it jumped a few minutes forward into a future scene. I then hit skip back a bunch of times and caught up with the proper place in the show. That was the only time it acted up on me. For all of the other commercial breaks I used skip forward/skip back like I normally do, and there were no issues there.

So I guess I've been bitten by the trick play glitch now. I can see where it could get very frustrating. But I still like this box so much better than the boxes I had from Time Warner. (The ones I had to replace every 6 to 9 months on average because they would keep failing, taking my recordings with them each time!)

Oh, and I just had to reprogram the "toggle closed caption" macro on my remote because they changed the order of the items in the preferences menu. But thanks to this site, I knew I would have to do that eventually, and I was prepared for it.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

mikepd said:


> If cable were not so expensive around here, I'd seriously consider dumping Dish, go with Time Warner and then I could also double my Internet speed as well.


Been there and done that. You won't be a happy camper. The current issues with the Dish DVR pale in comparison (and they block torrent downloads).

For us the 5.11 software has fixed the video dropouts and we've never had a moment's trouble w/callerID. Check your phone connections and callerID setup. Something's wrong here. This is not a known bug in 5.11


----------



## Tedley444 (May 28, 2008)

My experience with L5.11 has been very positive. Yes, true, the FF is a little flaky right now; it appears the video and time index are slightly out of synch. However, overall, my vip722 seems to be a lot more reliable in terms of reboots and lockups since I got L5.11. In fact, I have not seen a single lockup or reboot since L5.11. When I first got the box, and was on L4.49, my box was a "rebooter". It would typically reboot itself about 6-7 times per week, plus almost any time I tried to record from both tuners simultaneously. It was not uncommon to find my recordings split into 2-3 pieces each time. Since L5.11, all my recordings have been in one piece with no reboots.

I just wanted to extend a thank you to the software engineers for making my box more reliable; it's a nice piece of hardware.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I see several things broken with 5.11 that were just fine with 4.49. The only thing "fixed" in 5.11 was the silly nag screen that popped up whenever the TV mode button was touched. IMHO, this was a huge price to pay for such a minor fix. Shall I go down the list?
1. Audio dropouts now apparent
2. Trick plays broken
3. location indicator off

While I agree that the 622/722 is a great piece of hardware and E* is vastly superior to cable, let's not lose sight of the fact that recent software "upgrades" continue to introduce new issues while existing problems such as inconsistent audio sync remain. Dish should halt introducing any new features until all open issues are adequately addressed. Otherwise, the hole just keeps getting deeper.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

moman19 said:


> While I agree that the 622/722 is a great piece of hardware and E* is vastly superior to cable, let's not lose sight of the fact that recent software "upgrades" continue to introduce new issues while existing problems such as inconsistent audio sync remain. Dish should halt introducing any new features until all open issues are adequately addressed. Otherwise, the hole just keeps getting deeper.


You're preaching to the choir here. Unfortunatelly you're dealing with two separate factions; *MARKETING* who demands more emphasis on features, and *engineering* who is woefully understaffed and underfunded while fervently trying to get it right and address issues. Alas it's Marketing who generates the income that pays the bills and therefore is in the driver's seat calling the shots.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Cap'n Preshoot;1667468 said:


> You're preaching to the choir here. Unfortunatelly you're dealing with two separate factions; *MARKETING* who demands more emphasis on features, and *engineering* who is woefully understaffed and underfunded while fervently trying to get it right and address issues. Alas it's Marketing who generates the income that pays the bills and therefore is in the driver's seat calling the shots.


If Engineering/Software doesn't get it together pretty quickly, all the Marketing in the world isn't going to stop people from going elsewhere. Folks are getting fed up with each and every update introducing *major* problems, some of which are never addressed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have mentioned this once already... This is 2nd warning.

We are wondering off topic again. Remember this is a support forum and we are here to discuss and report our experiences in a constructive manner. Each of us have a level of frustration and its cool to vent ones frustration occasionally as long as it does not become ones only song and it is not in the form that can be perceived as bashing. 

I am not saying the frustration is not warranted... There are some good points in this thread most definitely, but this is not the thread for them or the forum. Discussions regarding Marketing vs. Engineering, Regression Testing, lack of QA, How we are beta testers, etc. should be taken up in the general Dish area where I will be happy to join in with my 20+ years of software development experience, but not here.. The forum for discussion regarding opinions on Dish Quality and Software Process is the general forums. 

Discussions regarding UI experience, Usability issues, Install issues, Feature Enhancements, and areas where the 722/622/612 are not meeting customer expectations are definitely on topic as long as they stay constructive and within the forum rules. 

So please stick to the facts, your experience and try to avoid walking the line of how to create a repeatable software quality process. Personally a topic I love to discuss and would happy to engage in the general area, but one that really is not a support area topic. A member suggested earlier that I move all the posts that wonder into that area into another forum and I might do it this weekend or just let what is here stay and if it continues to wonder into that area take the recent posts and through my opinions in. 

Thanks.. If you have any questions or disagree.. Please PM me and I will be happy to listen to why those might be on topic. This is not personally directed to anyone , just a warning based on the last few pages and where the tone is going. It is late.. I have spent the last 4 days tracking down a wacko performance issues in my company so if this sounds harsh I apologize.. Not meant to be.. 

Just meant as a friendly reminder of where to have Dish Quality or lack of quality/process discussions. I personally like them and participate in them, but they really need to be in the general area because it allows people to be more free to discuss there points and makes moderations easier given the history that these type of conversations can lead to. 

Its late .. I am rambling.. Thanks for your cooperations ... If you want to discussion this further... Feel free to PM me. 

Cheers...


----------



## jkhiggin (Jun 20, 2008)

An update for those in my boat that don't subscribe to locals and get them via OWA and doing the searching for Sat Every morning....

I spoke to the tech who has been scratching his head on this and he told me yesterday that Dish has figured out that this last software update has the locals bug in it and they are working to correct it. 

He could not give me a timeframe for the next update, but confirmed that the latest software is corrupt.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jkhiggin.. I read your previous posts.. I am not clear on what you are experiencing. Do you scan your locals ever day? If so.. Why? I personal have scanned my locals once or twice since I got my 722 and have not experienced what you are describing. Glad to hear there is some mention that they are working on it, but take those comments with a grain of salt because unless they actually have a way to confirm your root cause is the same as the issue they are working there is no way to assure your problem is the same.

I have not personally seen a lot of reports about this issue so my guess is it is either hardware specific or area specific.


----------



## carnahst (Jun 26, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> jkhiggin.. I read your previous posts.. I am not clear on what you are experiencing. Do you scan your locals ever day? If so.. Why? I personal have scanned my locals once or twice since I got my 722 and have not experienced what you are describing. Glad to hear there is some mention that they are working on it, but take those comments with a grain of salt because unless they actually have a way to confirm your root cause is the same as the issue they are working there is no way to assure your problem is the same.
> 
> I have not personally seen a lot of reports about this issue so my guess is it is either hardware specific or area specific.


I could see this being *area *specific, but not hardware specific. They replaced my 722 twice, for a total of three receivers and they all had this issue, with the L511 update. In fact, I was kind of wondering if there was a rogue channel in my area that was tripping up the new Dish software. I haven't rescanned my off-air channels, since discovering this issue, but I have added a couple back manually and am not having the issue. So, it could very possibly be caused by one of the channels that I haven't added back.

Also, I've only seen this happening to people that don't subscribe to Dish locals, but use an off air antenna instead.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It is not entirely unknown for a local digital channel to trash the OS on a DIsh receiver.


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

I stopped using FF and FR with pause and instead have started using skip forward and skip backward with pause instead.

As for my post about leaving for TW, I claim temporary insanity. We had them before we bought the house as the apartment complex had them as part of the rental fee. What a mess! Every time there was a thunderstorm, the service would go out for hours and would more often than not require a truck roll.

We ordered Dish before we were even fully moved over to the house so we could have it from the first day we were completely moved in.

That was the end of 1996 and except for a few times when hurricanes took out power and the weather was such that the sat signal was not getting to the antennas, our experience with Dish has been great.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

All of a sudden, FF is working a lot better for me. I haven't received any new update so this is kind of strange. I tested it out on several recordings and it seems to be working almost normally. I say almost because it still goes past where I stop, but only by about 10 seconds instead of the 2+ minutes like before. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## mattzane227 (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree. For a while the FF was pretty much unusable. Now I'm finding it pretty normal. Don't know how but I like it.


----------



## jkhiggin (Jun 20, 2008)

carnahst said:


> I could see this being *area *specific, but not hardware specific. They replaced my 722 twice, for a total of three receivers and they all had this issue, with the L511 update. In fact, I was kind of wondering if there was a rogue channel in my area that was tripping up the new Dish software. I haven't rescanned my off-air channels, since discovering this issue, but I have added a couple back manually and am not having the issue. So, it could very possibly be caused by one of the channels that I haven't added back.
> 
> Also, I've only seen this happening to people that don't subscribe to Dish locals, but use an off air antenna instead.


Yes thats it exactly. If you do not subscribe to the locals then they get blasted at night and you go to the searching for Sat.

I have also tried to add locals manually and they still get killed.

My posts regarding this and what dish has done are located here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131409

So right now I am going to try to remember to change my update timers... back to 3AM first thing in the morning and 3PM after that time has changed so I will not be getting any updates until this is fixed.

It keeps me from doing the factory reset/reboot thing which takes 3-5 mins to complete/add channels etc.

That gets old doing it every day.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

mattzane227 said:


> I agree. For a while the FF was pretty much unusable. Now I'm finding it pretty normal. Don't know how but I like it.


I think its just inconsistent. It seems better for a while then its bad again. It may have more to do with the source of the programming MPEG2 vs MPEG4. I'm definitely still having a big problem with the playback position jumping when playback is resumed after using trick play features particularly (pause then skip backward or forward).


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Scott Spillers said:


> I think its just inconsistent. It seems better for a while then its bad again.


Yep. Mine went back to being bad again. I really hope they fix this soon.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We were FFing to the end of a recorded event and, while watching the picture ffing, the timer at the bottom wasn't changing and the little yellow bar was not moving. When we saw something that we wanted to go back to, we had no idea where to find it because the timer wasn't working.

Just another portion of FF not working properly.


----------



## Cruller (Jun 15, 2008)

I noticed that I now have a version 5.12 installed .. and the good news is that it seems to have fixed the "trick play" problems that have been mentioned here! I didn't have time to test everything but using FF and hitting stop are now synched as is the HH:MM:SS timer. Tried it on recorded programs, both HD and SD and couldn't find any problems (yet). Rewind was also OK.

Don't know if there is a new forum for the new version .. sorry if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Cruller said:


> I noticed that I now have a version 5.12 installed .. and the good news is that it seems to have fixed the "trick play" problems that have been mentioned here! I didn't have time to test everything but using FF and hitting stop are now synched as is the HH:MM:SS timer. Tried it on recorded programs, both HD and SD and couldn't find any problems (yet). Rewind was also OK.
> 
> Don't know if there is a new forum for the new version .. sorry if this is in the wrong place.


It hasn't fixed Trick play completely, although it works a lot better for me than before. However there is a newer thread for 5.12 that you should post your experiences in.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132683


----------

